# Margery Egan calls for complete ban on ALL police pursuits.



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Anyone else hear Margery Egan on 96.9 FM today? She fervently advocated that police should NEVER engage in "high speed" pursuits, no matter what the circumstances. She specifically mentioned no pursuit even when an abuducted child is in the car.

She went on to pontificate that pursuits aren't needed in this "age of technology" where the police can simply "radio ahead"... BTW why didn't you guys know that?

Additionally she stated that the trooper in the recent pursuit/fatality will have to "live with this" for the rest of his life (she did mention that he wasn't at fault but if you blinked you missed it). She went on to make many other assinine comments but you get the general idea.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

"Radio ahead" to what??

More cruisers that can't engage in a pursuit? What a whack-job moonbat.

Here's an idea.....instead of the $100 civil infraction it is now, make refusing to stop for the police a 10-year felony, with a mandatory, judge-proof minimum of 5 years to serve. That will take the wind out of a lot of people's sails.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

If she said that, then her communista comrade must have at the very least concurred the sentiment..
I listened to that show one day during lunch and I swear to God I thought I accidentally tuned to NPR... Moonbats to say the least.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta's signature says it all relative to this broad


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Additionally she stated that the trooper in the recent pursuit/fatality will have to "live with this" for the rest of his life (she did mention that he wasn't at fault but if you blinked you missed it). She went on to make many other assinine comments but you get the general idea.


How about the assh*le who ran from the police....is he blameless?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Email Eagan & Braude

[email protected]


----------



## Albundy (May 31, 2007)

She's crazy


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> "Radio ahead" to what??
> 
> More cruisers that can't engage in a pursuit? What a whack-job moonbat.
> 
> Here's an idea.....instead of the $100 civil infraction it is now, make refusing to stop for the police a 10-year felony, with a mandatory, judge-proof minimum of 5 years to serve. That will take the wind out of a lot of people's sails.


What's up Mr Herald ??????? hahahahaaa


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

On the other hand, maybe we should just announce that there will be NO MORE PUSUITS starting xx date. From that day on, if you choose not to stop...well, God love ya.

Then just sit back and see what happens in the following hours. Might change _SOME_ people's perspective.

***This response is LOADED with sarcasm, for those who occasionally read too quickly and miss the underlying snicker...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"On the other hand, maybe we should just announce that there will be NO MORE PUSUITS starting xx date. From that day on, if you choose not to stop...well, God love ya."
Could you please clue me in as to when this would be, theres a few banks Id like to visit and well.....nevermind


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Could you please clue me in as to when this would be, theres a few banks Id like to visit and well.....nevermind


My point, exactly. Eagen is an idiot if she can't see that.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> How about the assh*le who ran from the police....is he blameless?


All I'm seeing on the news and reading about is "pursuit policy" and when it's ok to chase and not ok to chase. I'm still looking and waiting for the article to come out that's titled......."*WHY DID THIS SHITBIRD RUN FROM THE POLICE?" *Or the one that says, "*IF THE ASS FACE PULLED OVER IN THE FIRST PLACE NONE OF THIS WOULD HAVE HAPPENED" *Anyone care to write those artices?

Sorry for the double post but I just found this.

*Driver in fatality had license suspended*

By Christine McConville, Globe Staff | May 29, 2007
A Somerville man was driving with a suspended license when he slammed into a taxicab, killing a 23-year old musician, after a chase with the Massachusetts State Police early Sunday morning, prosecutors said.
Meanwhile, Mayor Joseph Curtatone of Somerville yesterday said residents questioned why the chase took place in a thickly settled area.
Javier Morales, 29 , who was arrested at the scene, is expected to be arraigned today on charges of motor vehicle homicide, said Corey Welford, spokesman for Middlesex District Attorney Gerard T. Leone Jr.
He also faces charges of negligent operation of a motor vehicle, driving without headlights, failure to stop, speeding, and driving on a suspended license, said Welford.
He said Morales faces an older charge, of driving with a suspended license. Welford was unable to provide specifics on why Morales's license was suspended on both occasions.
Paul V. Farris, a Tufts University graduate and the lead singer in the well-regarded alternative band theMark, and his girlfriend Katelyn Hoyt were taking the taxi home after an evening out when the collision occurred.
Farris of Medford was killed. Hoyt and the cabdriver were injured. Hoyt is listed in critical condition at Massachusetts General Hospital. The cabdriver's name has not been released, and his condition is not known. Morales, who was also injured, is in an area hospital.
Farris's death cast a pall over the city this holiday weekend.
"It's a terrible tragedy," said Curtatone late yesterday. "One young innocent man is gone, and two other people's lives are in peril."
At the city's Memorial Day ceremonies, the mayor said that dozens of people approached him to discuss the chain of events that led to the collision .
"The primary responsibility rests with Mr. Morales. When you are notified to stop, it is your legal responsibility to stop," Curtatone said. "But residents are genuinely concerned that there was a high-speed pursuit in the most densely populated community in New England."
State Police and the district attorney's office are investigating the case.
"The Massachusetts State Police would like to express their heartfelt sympathy to the family of Paul Farris," the department said in a statement released yesterday. "The accident and the circumstances surrounding it remain under investigation by the Middlesex District Attorney's Office and the State Police."
In Everett about 1:24 a.m Sunday, a trooper spotted Morales driving a Mercury Mountaineer, swerving in and out of marked lanes, State Police Lieutenant William Powers said.
The trooper ordered him to stop, but Morales fled, police said .
Four minutes later in a densely populated section of Somerville, between Davis and Ball squares, the driver raced out of Kidder Avenue, onto Highland Road, and hit the taxicab.
*Curtatone said he is eager to look over the State Police's review of the chase. He said he wants to know if the department has a protocol for high-speed pursuits, and if that protocol was followed during the chase. He also wants to know if the troopers had their sirens on, and when they informed Somerville police about the chase.* The State Police had no further comment on the case yesterday.
Shana Lyons, a resident, said the tragedy has left her with mixed feelings.
She heard the collision outside her bedroom, ran to the window, and saw a police officer pointing a gun at Morales.
"He kept yelling, 'Why did you run? Why did you run?' " she said.
"This is a bad area to have a high-speed chase, but the cops can't control where a person goes."
Welford said Morales will be arraigned either in Somerville District Court or in his hospital room today depending on his medical status.
Christine McConville can be reached at [email protected].









Is that for his lawsuit prep?!? Ass. Another one looking in the wrong place for blame. What changes does he think could have taken place in those FOUR minutes?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

You want a ban on all pursuits? Fine by me. I don't particulary enjoy speeding 40-50mph over the speed limit, calling in 6s, the make & model of the car, and trying to recall what I ate for breakfast three days ago. It is as, or more, dangerous for the police than the suspect. 
These morons think it's the movies. These monday morning quarterbacks would shit their pants just sitting in the passenger seat during one of these pursuits. They seem to imply that we enjoy them and the only danger is to the bystanders.

To Curtatone: grow a set you loser. God forbid someone does some heinous crime to you and then flees in a vehicle. I'll be sure to call off the chase because I dont want a mayor and his lawyers looking into what I did wrong.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I wonder if Margery realizes that people who run form the police in a pursuit are not normally just guilty of speeding or having a tail light out. Many who run normally have either warrants out for there arrest and or have committed a serious crime and by giving chase may be one of the only chances to catch them. 

If officer Joe is in pursuit of a KNOWN serial rapist who will rape again I think it would be in the best interest of the public to give chase even with the possibility of a accident. 

Accidents happen period. People backing out onto heavy traffic I think is just as dangerous as police pursuit.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

I just sent a scathing letter to the editor of the _Herald, _let's see if they print it.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

doubt it


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I just sent a scathing letter to the editor of the _Herald, _let's see if they print it.


Post it here- even IF they do publish it you know that it will be edited.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> I wonder if Margery realizes that people who run form the police in a pursuit are not normally just guilty of speeding or having a tail light out. Many who run normally have either warrants out for there arrest *and or have committed a serious crime* and by giving chase may be one of the only chances to catch them.
> 
> If officer Joe is in pursuit of a KNOWN serial rapist who will rape again I think it would be in the best interest of the public to give chase even with the possibility of a accident.
> 
> *Accidents happen period.* People backing out onto heavy traffic I think is just as dangerous as police pursuit.


NPD, I have to disagree (only anecdotally...I have no stats/links to back this up): it has been my experience that citizens that "rabbit" do so for three reasons:

1) Warrants, or the belief there are warrants existent, for their arrest (as you noted).

2) Operating: unlicensed, suspended or revoked.

3) The cop activated his lights too soon: the kid thinks he has a chance to get away.

The real serious guys just stop (there are exceptions). This is just what I have experienced over 29 years. Drunks don't count: they are not in their "right mind" or they really don't know you're there!

As far as "accidents happen", yes, there are a handful of collisions that can be described as "accidents". The vast majority are "collisions" and they happen for a reason. In the case of so-called pursuits, they are all "collisions" because the badguy knowingly *INITIATED THE PURSUIT* by failing to stop when signalled to do so by the police. Period. 
</IMG>


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I just sent a scathing letter to the editor of the _Herald, _let's see if they print it.





BrickCop said:


> Post it here- even IF they do publish it you know that it will be edited.


Absolutely. In fact, I'll pin it.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I have a video of a local news story about a pursuit that lasted an hour between 2 states. Its 11 years old and I still play it for the public whenever I can. Most hear how the story unfolds and then realize what we already know. The guy wasn't fleeing from a $25 HOV lane infraction. He was fleeing from 2 house breaks yet discovered, a stolen vehicle yet reported stolen, no license and on crack. As old as the tape is, it still has the effect of putting chases into perspective to some doubting thomas'.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

She is one whacky cunt. Hate that show and that ****** co-host of hers. Read this and talk about it on your show dingbats.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

OutOfManyOne said:


> She is one whacky cunt. Hate that show and that ****** co-host of hers. Read this and talk about it on your show dingbats.


And to think they gave them a 3-hour show, and O'Reilly is on even later tape-delayed at 7 pm.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

MM1799 said:


> They seem to imply that we enjoy them and the only danger is to the bystanders.


 Good point.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Sitting in her happy little box spewing her opinions to the masses via radio is disgusting...That said think of all the Wakers out there that take her word as truth ....That is what we are fighting against.....We ( Police ) don't have the same forum as these uneducated shit bags. When I say uneducated I mean they have no real world experience that have money and shelter but no life skills...........
OK I'm done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is the letter I sent to the Herald;

To the Editor,

In the May 31st edition of the Herald, Margery Eagan put forth the laughable notion that the public would somehow be safer if the police were to not engage in vehicle pursuits under any circumstances.

As "evidence", she cites University of South Carolina Professor Geoffery Alpert, who stated "75 to 80 percent of police pursuits occur after moving violations". 

Well, no kidding. Did Professor Alpert expect most vehicle pursuits to occur after walking violations?

What Professor Alpert fails to mention is that pursuits very often involve a lot more than the initial traffic violation. Look no further than the tragedy in Somerville; what started as a traffic offense was in fact a felony in progress, a stolen motor vehicle. Professor Alpert would know this, if he had ever left the ivory tower of academia and looked at anything but sanitized statistics.

In addition, Ms. Eagan seems to imply that we somehow enjoy chasing vehicles. I can assure both her and Professor Alpert, neither of whom have ever been involved in a police pursuit, at least from the police end, there is nothing enjoyable about a police pursuit. Trying to maintain control of a vehicle at high-speeds, while talking into a microphone and staying aware of road & traffic conditions is not any police officer's idea of fun.

If the defense-lawyer laden Massachusetts Legislature really wants to get serious about police pursuits, they should change the punishment for refusing to stop for the police from the current $100 civil infraction, to a felony with a mandatory, judge-proof prison term.

I won't hold my breath, because it's far more likely they'll side with Eagan and ban all police pursuits. Want to rob a bank? Just be sure drive a stolen car really fast during your getaway. I'll be more than happy to wave and drive the other way, because I'm growing tired of risking my life for a public that seems to becoming increasingly ungrateful.

When criminals can flee the police with impunity, tell the public to call Margery Eagan or Professor Alpert for help.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NIce Bruce!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Good work, Bruce.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

That was Sweet..Thanks for defending us.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Standing Ovation!!! WTG Delta!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Fucking awesome, Bruce!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

That should be sent to every newspaper that criticizes pursuits. You hit it right on the head Delta


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I gave up on the Herald a long time ago. The only reason cops read it is that they drop them off at the barracks/station for free, and it's easy to open for us knuckle-draggers. Since Imus left, 96.9 is hurting. Mike Barnicle talks about the 1968 Red Sox and the Eagan/Braude show is horrible.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Out Fucking-standing Bruce!


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

outstanding letter to the Herald!!!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Great letter, Delta! Stick it up the Herald's ass!!!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Great letter. Not to be negative but I'll be shocked If they publish it. I'll be looking.

BTW....I feel for the families that had an innocent person killed and hurt in the crash BUT, check out the bold quote from one family member.

*Family of critically injured cab driver: Why state police chase?*
*By Zach Church , Staff writer
*Eagle-Tribune

METHUEN - It was supposed to be Walid Chahine's last night driving a taxi.

His family had urged him to stop what they considered a dangerous job, but the promise of a profitable Memorial Day weekend was too much of a temptation to give up.

Now, members of his family are questioning the rationale of a state police chase that ended in a crash which resulted in the death of one of Chahine's passengers and critically injured him and another passenger early last Sunday morning in Somerville.

Chahine, 45, who moved to Methuen from Salem, N.H., earlier this year, remained in critical condition last night at Massachusetts General Hospital.

"It's probably hour by hour, not day by day," said Chahine's sister, Marie Belle Khoury, in an interview yesterday in her brother's Elmwood Road home. She said doctors described her brother's outlook as grave.

"All we're asking you for is just let his heart beat," Khoury, of Buffalo, N.Y., said she told doctors. "That's all."

At 1:24 a.m. Sunday, Chahine's cab was stopped in a heavily residential area just outside Powderhouse Square in Somerville. Down the road came an SUV, pursued by state troopers.

The SUV crashed into the side of Chahine's cab, killing a young Tufts University graduate, and critically injuring the man's girlfriend as well as Chahine.

Khoury said the blame for the accident lies not so much with the suspect Victor Morales, as it does with the state police who chased him.

*"I don't blame the guy," Khoury said yesterday. "I blame the state trooper."
*
Khoury's husband, Raymond Khoury, said he blames both Morales, 29, of Somerville, and the state police. Why, the Khourys want to know, would a trooper chase so vigorously after someone not wanted for a major crime?

"This is beyond any expectation," Raymond Khoury said about the shock he felt when he learned of the accident.

The Khourys drove from Buffalo to be with Chahine, his wife, Fida, and other members of his family and friends.

As the Khourys talked about Chahine - how he moved from Lebanon in the 1980s, earned a bachelor's degree in electrical engineering at Cleveland State University - Chahine's 4-year-old son Joseph played with his toys, smiling, oblivious to his father's peril.

"He doesn't know," Chahine's sister said. "(He's) looking for his dad to walk through the door."

The Khourys said Chahine's elderly parents in Lebanon do not know that their son is fighting for his life. Marie Belle Khoury said she plans to call them today and tell them about the accident.

Chahine has two brothers - one living in Florida and another in the Lebanese army stationed in France.

The Chahines lived for the past four years in Salem, N.H. But after considering real estate work, Walid Chahine wanted a home of his own. He chose Methuen, buying his new house in February. Just now, Chahine's new neighbors are learning of the accident and coming by the house to offer help. They are "very, very sweet people," Raymond Khoury said. "I just can't say enough."

The Khourys said their thoughts are also with the family of Paul Farris, 23, of Medford. Farris, Chahine's last passenger Sunday morning, was found outside the cab after the accident. The 2006 Tufts University graduate and singer in a Boston-area rock band died in Somerville Hospital.

Farris' girlfriend, Katelyn Hoyt, was also in critical condition at Massachusetts General Hospital.

Morales was at the same hospital when he pleaded not guilty Tuesday to charges including motor vehicle homicide. Police said he fled from a state trooper in Everett when the trooper tried to pull him over for vehicle violations, investigators said. A chase ensued through Medford and into Somerville, ending when the Mercury Mountaineer that Morales was driving crashed into Chahine's cab on a residential street just south of the Tufts University campus, investigators said.

A passenger in the SUV was treated for injuries at a hospital before being released.

State police say the accident remains under investigation and have yet to release details, including how fast the SUV was moving when it hit the stopped cab.

Morales faces a variety of charges, including larceny of a motor vehicle, driving with a suspended license and 10 counts of failure to stop or yield. He is being held on $100,000 bail and is due June 29 in Somerville District Court.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The Trooper involved in this chase is a good trooper. He did his job well that night like he does every shift. He is not to blame for this tragedy. VICTOR MORALES killed another human being and is 100% at fault! It's amazing and unbelievable to me that people don't see that.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Rock said:


> The Trooper involved in this chase is a good trooper. He did his job well that night like he does every shift. He is not to blame for this tragedy. VICTOR MORALES killed another human being and is 100% at fault! It's amazing and unbelievable to me that people don't see that.


Don't you know? We are just big bad tprs who terrorize innocent people and sit on details all day. And yes, this tpr did his job well and hopefully he'll be able to say he'd do it the same way again.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Of course he's gonna blame the police. The police have the $$$ to pay not that schmuck(proper spelling?).


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Back in the early 90's while working in Florida, a multi-agency pursuit for a traffic violation killed a family of four when the suspect went through a red light, striking the other vehicle in the intersection. This single case brought about legislation that basically ended these type of pursuits. Many agencies adopted the policy that pursuits were only authorized in circumstances where deadly force would apply; i.e., pursuit of armed suspect(s), committed a murder, serious deadly threat to others, etc. Running a red light or stop sign? Nay. 

Many veteran police officers will tell you that in almost an instant you have to weigh alot of factors when deciding whether or not to pursue; traffic conditions, time of day, weather, pedestrians present, and of course the reason for the pursuit. In the end, simple common sense must prevail.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anyone still question my use of the term "lemming" to describe the general human population that we "serve"? If you want a representative cross section of their "intelligence", look no further than your next jury. They would forget to breath unless someone told them to.

As for the grieving family of the cab driver: go back to Lackawanna and continue your jihad plans. Scumbags.

</IMG>


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Mitpo62 said:


> In the end, simple common sense must prevail.


Whoa! Now you're asking way too much. The LEGISLATURE who sit in a/c offices, has taken away your ability to use JUDGEMENT, and ENFORCE the laws on the books.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

*Chases necessary
*By *Bruce D. Tait*/ Letters
Monday, June 4, 2007

*C*olumnist Margery Eagan put forth the laughable notion that the public would somehow be safer if the police were to not engage in vehicle pursuits under any circumstances ("Police chases not worth risk of tragedy," May 31). 
 As "evidence," she cites University of South Carolina professor Geoffery Alpert, who stated "75 to 80 percent of police pursuits occur after moving violations." No kidding. Did Alpert expect most vehicle pursuits to occur after walking violations? 
Pursuits often involve more than the initial traffic violation. Look no further than the tragedy in Somerville; what started as a traffic offense was in fact a felony in progress, a stolen motor vehicle. 
If the defense-lawyer laden Legislature really wants to get serious about police pursuits, they should change the punishment for refusing to stop for the police from the current $100 civil infraction, to a felony with a mandatory, judge-proof prison term. I won't hold my breath. 
* Bruce D. Tait, President* 
_Quincy Police Patrol Officers' 
Association_ 
Congrats, they actually published the thing, minus a few sentences...

Unfortunately, now we all know who you are.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Again, nicely done. Maybe now she'll smarten up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Mitpo62 said:


> Many veteran police officers will tell you that in almost an instant you have to weigh alot of factors when deciding whether or not to pursue; traffic conditions, time of day, weather, pedestrians present, and of course the reason for the pursuit. In the end, simple common sense must prevail.


There are many times a PO will not know if the routine traffic violator is a danger to society until he is caught:

-*Timothy McVeigh *mass murderer: PO stopped him for a license plate violation.

*-*YuKikumura, a member of the Japanese Red Army: Caught by NJ trooper w/ 3 bombs in a MV.

-Walid Nicolas Kabbani, Georges Fouad Nicolas Younan, and Walid Majib Mourad (members of Syrian Social Nationalist Party): Vermont PO caught them transporting a bomb in a MV.

-Michael Wagner (member of terrorist group): Iowa PO stopped him in a MV w/ "flight training manuals and a simulator, documents in Arabic, bulletproof vests and night-vision goggles, a night-vision scope for a rifle, a telescope, a 9mm semiautomatic pistol and hundreds of rounds of ammunition."

-Sami Ibrahim Isa Abdel Hadi (linked to terrorist group): NJ PO stopped him for tailgating. On watchlist and had a standing deportation order.

These are only a few of the many that committed only a MV violation. Each time the PO had no indication prior to turning on the blues that they were men intent on mass murder. I guess now with mayors like Curtatone, they will have save places free to flee police.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

4ransom said:


> Unfortunately, now we all know who you are.


That wasn't exactly a national secret. Anyone with a modicum of detective skills could discover the identity of most of the prolific posters here.


----------

